# Wheel Bearing Replacement



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Does anyone know of a website or thread that gives a step by step guide to wheel bearing replacement for my application?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

if you search around here you'll find that the bearing needs to be pressed in/out. check a haynes manual for step-by-step instructions on how to remove the spindle.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

I understand the fact that the wheel bearings need to be pressed in, if you "search" my previous paragraph then you will find that thats not the question I was asking, I probably was not clear enough, what I meant to say is, is there someone out there who has done it without a hydraulic press and if so how or what did you do it with?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I have--as long as your outer bearing race is ok--you can get away with it....
You have to remove everything down to the drive axle from the hub, then gently remove the hub from the knuckle, (you will damage your wheel seals so they will have to be replaced). I cleaned out all the debris from the inside of the knuckle and changed out the bearings and the inner races, axle seals etc. I then took the hub(with the old inner races removed), and slid it as far as it would to into the bearing. once I got the axle and hub to meet I put the outer axle nut on and used a breaker bar to SLOWLY "press" the spindle onto the new inner races and bearings. +++Make sure you Lube the crap out of your new bearings before you press the hub back in.+++ 

also loosen the hub nut every now and again and lube the axle and hub area so that you don't strip out the threads of the axle as you tighten the nut. 

Just be carefull and I wouldn't recommend making this a common place type change out...you can do some damage if your not careful. 

P.S. I did mine on a G20..don't know 100% is the SE-R is the same but I'm pretty sure it is...


----------



## narcotix (Nov 7, 2003)

This is from Honda-Tech, but the fundementals are just about the same. No worries about a snap ring, but neat trcik for removing the inner race from the hub with a 3 jaw puller instead of using a bearing separator in a press.

http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=720159


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Usually to press-in the wheel bearing your torque the wheel nut to a specified value which is higher than your final torque... in other words... you tighten the shit out of it with a breaker bar then you release it. Follow the manual they'll give you both torque values. Most will say torque it this much and then go quarter turn backwards.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

lovemyser said:


> I understand the fact that the wheel bearings need to be pressed in, if you "search" my previous paragraph then you will find that thats not the question I was asking, I probably was not clear enough, what I meant to say is, is there someone out there who has done it without a hydraulic press and if so how or what did you do it with?


search your previous paragraph? you posted a one line question, by definition that's not a paragraph.  if you wanted to know if someone has replaced a wheel bearing without using a press then that's what you should have asked. you asked if there were step by step intructions on how to remove the wheel bearing. i told you to find a haynes manual because there's step by step instructions on how to remove the spindle in which you could then take the spindle to a machine shop and have them press out the old bearing and press in a new one.


----------

